# Knock Sensor replaced but still knocking



## punto_ocho (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE with around 133xxx miles. I bought it from private dealer with the check engine light off. After about 3 hours driving around the light came on so i got it checked the next day. The mechanic told me it was the oxygen sensor and knock sensor causing the issue and something about emissions. I immediately ordered the oxygen sensor and the knock sensor online and replaced them both. however, the engine is still knocking. not as much and as frequently as before but it still knocks. I changed the oil, the air filter and front cabin air filter as well and also replaced the 4 spark plugs.

any ideas as to why the engine still knocks? thanks in advance


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## punto_ocho (Mar 31, 2014)

sheesh thanks for the information lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

